# Buying a truck: F150 or F250/350



## jonathan (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay, here's the deal, I'm in the market for a used truck but on a bit of a budget, so I have 3 options I'm looking at right now:

1. Buy a newer F150 (2008ish) with the 5.4

2. Buy a bit older F250 (2007ish) with the 5.4

3. Buy a bit older F350 with a diesel (either the 7.3 or 6.0, 200-2005)

I'm currently doing small jobs plowing with an atv and want to get into bigger stuff next year. So with that in mind, what do you think is my best option?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Buy a older 250 or 350. I would look for a low millage 95-03 with a 7.3. They are getting harder to find in good shape but you can. My friend just made a deal on a 02 excab shortbox 250 xlt with 41k miles. Very good shape for $17,500.
Robert


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

out of your choices I would get a F250/350 with a 7.3. You could get by with a F150 but if your in it for the long haul you will want something a little stronger.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Go for the 250/350 with the 7.3


----------



## jonathan (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm starting to hear some really good things about the 7.3


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

7.3 is the way to go for a strong reliable work truck, the 03+ 6.0's are garbage! I know quite a few guys with 7.3's they love them. 

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The 7.3 will run along time with basic maintenance; maintenance records are great if you can obtain them. Check for clean oil, clean air and fuel filters. Around 100K+- the tranny will most likely need to be rebuilt depending on how the truck was worked. Go through it complete before you buy. Good Luck.


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

cold_and_tired;921531 said:


> Go for the 250/350 with the 7.3


+1 for the 7.3


----------



## jonathan (Oct 10, 2009)

I know this depends a lot on maintenance of the truck (and personal preference) but what would you consider okay mileage for a 2000ish F350 with 7.3? Anything less than 15,000miles/yr?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't worry about miles per year. I would stick with under 100k, Now before people start bashing me I know the motors will last well over 300k but the rest of the truck starts to nickle and dime you. Not sure what your wanting to spend but if you look you can find a very clean truck with around 75k miles for under 17,000
Robert


----------



## jonathan (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, I wanted to keep it under $20k. That's the thing that keeps getting me about a bit older trucks - the engine might still be good and strong, but it's everything else that ends up costing you money....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Try to find one in good shape w/about 150K that has had the trans rebuilt.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

jonathan;920414 said:


> Okay, here's the deal, I'm in the market for a used truck but on a bit of a budget, so I have 3 options I'm looking at right now:
> 
> 1. Buy a newer F150 (2008ish) with the 5.4
> 
> ...


Question do you tow a bobcat....If not get the 5.4 it's a great reliable motor with plenty of balls for plowing & towing occasionally


----------



## jonathan (Oct 10, 2009)

TommyMac;925840 said:


> Question do you tow a bobcat....If not get the 5.4 it's a great reliable motor with plenty of balls for plowing & towing occasionally


 Not currently, but I was thinking about it a few years down the road.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

jonathan;926110 said:


> Not currently, but I was thinking about it a few years down the road.


Go for the diesel if it's in your budget....5.4 will do it just fine but everyone seems to think diesel is the only motor:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jonathan;926110 said:


> Not currently, but I was thinking about it a few years down the road.


How many miles a year will you drive this truck?


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

It all depends on what kind of plowing you are looking at getting into.... We do almost all residential with a few small commercial (small bank lots etc.) and run the F-150 5.4 with an Air-Flo 7.5'... runs very well and the 5.4 offers plenty of pushing power even in the heavy snows. Throw on some Timbrens or a heavier spring and you're good to go. If you are looking to get into more commercial runs with longer pushes, step up to the 250/350. Good luck!


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

Keeping it under 20K will not be a problem, you can find an 02 or older with a 7.3L in great condition without a problem under 20K. You can even find an 05 or 06 6.0L for under that (NO 03-04 6.0L. an 05+ with an EGR delete is still a good motor.) the way it sounded you were just looking for a work truck and not one to hop up, 7.3L would be my choice too then. Like its been said, one of the most durable and long lasting motors available and will pull anything it legally should (and plenty that is overweight ) Guess its just my personal preference but i prefer a hand shaker, cheaper option on the truck, cuts down on a little maintenance, and usually only need to replace a clutch when something goes bad and not a whole tranny

My truck is far from stock now but i did buy it completely stock about a year and a half ago. had 115K on it and i got it out the door for 10K (believe it blue book'd for just under 12K though)


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

You also may want to consider an 05-07 F250/350 V10. Great motor and should be within the budget you mentioned.


----------



## CarharttComando (Dec 20, 2009)

Having had fleet trucks in all the categories you listed, go for the 98-02 250-350 with 7.3 powerstroke, the older back to 95 powerstrokes are great as well but the 98 or better superduty's will give you certain specific creature comforts like trailer tow mirrors, and more comfortable interiors that you will definitly want if you spend a lot of time in the truck, in addition they seem to have better over all visability especially for plowing also try and find one with a manual 4x4 engagment (floor lever) non electronic..my cousin is a senior diesel tech @ a ford dealership locally and swears the 99' model year7.3 is the best overall year for the international built powerstroke..fyi. good luck


----------



## Powastroka (Dec 17, 2009)

I have owned a 01' F250 with a 5.4, and now have a 02' F250 with a 7.3. Not even in the same class.

Now I cant say the 5.4 didn't do every thing I asked of it. (TOW, PLOW, OFF-ROAD) but the 7.3 just does it so much better, and with less fuel to boot! 

I have also heard the 3V 5.4's are not much better at anything the 2V did.

If you really need a gasser a V10 will seriously impress you, and they are only a tiny bit worse on gas...

My $.02


----------



## jonathan (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I'm not finding any good 7.3's around here - they're either really high mileage or they've been used really bad!

Currently I'm looking at a '06 F350 Lariat with the 6.0, it's in really good shape with 75k miles (120'kms) and should come in right at my budget. But I still haven't made up my mind completely and still have my eye out for a good 7.3.....

...the search continues....


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dont get a heavy duty truck with the 5.4L Its a good motor for a F150, but not a 250/350. You'll be disappointed when it comes to towing anything more than a couple quads with it. And its gonna have to work alot harder than a 7.3/6.0 to get the same amount of work done and the gas mileage is gonna be rough, not as rough as some of the horror storys i've heard about the guys who have V10's though. Had a buddy how had and 02 or 03 F350 reg cab with a V10 who didnt do anything with it but tow some in the summer and plow a little in the winter, he drives much slower than me and i believe he was getting 11 MPG (stock gears and tires too). Even with my 35's and heavy *ss foot i still get 16 or so...


----------

